# What do you think of my building arrangement?



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been thinking about re-arranging my buildings. I had evolved and tweaked the setup but was trying to make it better and more realistic. I need to re-paint the roads and add sidewalks so I figured I might try something different and maybe alter the road plan a bit.

Here is my current town plan:

















Here is what I came up with tonight:


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is mock-up I did with paint to show the plan:









The black marks show where a fenced in parking lot/transfer yard will be and I think I may add a loading dock on the back. The green in the middle would be a planter of sorts and maybe a small park. The gray on the bottom left would be a parking lot.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are a couple of more pictures. The last one is the leftover buildings I have to work with.


































Please give me some input. I want to stay as realistic as possibly and am still just learning as this is my first layout I have worked on.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great looking buildings. That said, I would add some alleyways ... 

Maybe one between a set of buildings along the "row house" row on the left, and certainly between the right corner of the "row house" cluster and the building to the right that's oriented 90-deg from that. I can't imagine in real life that buildings 90-deg from each other would be built touching, without an alley-access between.

Also, your 90-deg corner is acually less than that ... 75 or 80 degrees or so. Seems a bit cramped to me. Anyway to open that up a bit? Maybe take the right buiding or two in the "row" and rotate those 20 or 30 deg (with alley left/right) to soften the corner transition: ...










Just tossing out ideas ...

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

The new plan looks better. I would think of putting the gas station closer to the big factory. Like just across the road so it is not 'in town' but at its edge along the main road.

Just thinking that a junk yard behind the gas station would be interesting.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

I like the new plane. But try moving the gas station like waltr said.
And the picture with just the other 5 buildings Who makes the one on the bottom left with the bay windows


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and complements. KAL5, all of the buildings that I have are Woodland Senics and came from this kit with the exception of the JL Innovative Mobil Station: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Woodland-Scenics-N-S1485-Town-Factory-Build-p/woo-s1485.htm

I looked at the layout on and off all day and I can't see where the Mobil would fit well with a junk yard behind it. I like the idea but I don't think it will work space wise. The only open spot that I see is in the bottom left hand corner and I plan to put a house there at some point. You can see it in this picture by the white piece of styrene. I also readjusted the angle of some of the buildings to make room for some alleys. 









In order to make enough room for the transfer station I am redoing the placement of the road. I have outlined it in black. It doesn't leave much room for stuff to be moved around. I also made a square outlined in black pretty close to the size of the Mobil to show how close it would be to the coal mine.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I really like that transfer building, I gotta get me one of them 
I like the idea of the junkyard behind the servo, too, to add a little spice. I might try incorporate that into my layput in tthe future.

I think I like some of the general elements from tj's photoshop. Have the buildings at odd angles and have alleyways between. Good place to store random junk and really bring the scene to life.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Cant you move the gas station where you have the truck parked on the grass. And have it facing the main road.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

KAL5 said:


> Cant you move the gas station where you have the truck parked on the grass. And have it facing the main road.


No, I am going to expand the parking lot for the transfer station out some. It sits better where it is now. I have made to lines to show roughly where the edge of the road will be after the parking lot is added. I like the two corner buildings where they are now and I like the scenic possibilities of those two together. I drew a small box about the size of the gas station. It's the only other spot that I could see that I could put it.


----------

